# We just got our first egg!



## tegaily (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, our flock is only 17.5 weeks old but this morning we have our very first egg! We are so excited as this is our first time with chickens


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations. its a great feeling to get your fist egg


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## qcupoultry (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats! I remember my first chickens...waiting for that first egg. I was on the alert for their egg song and would run out to the coop only to find that they had just been practicing. I was so happy when my pullet finally produced an egg!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay for the egg!!!


----------



## tegaily (Oct 15, 2012)

In four days they have given us 9 eggs  Wow I thought they would start off slow!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gee's busy girls already! Congratulations chicken mom!


----------

